# new e-collar



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

just got a new sportdog sd-1825 and was wondering if i can cut collar or does it void warranty?have a beagle and don't need all that etra collar.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Cut it. If your unit ever needs warranty work you just send the transmitter and reciever itself ( no collar).


----------



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks alot!


----------

